# Northwest Ohio Beekeepers Association - Beginning Beekeeping Class



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*2011 Beginning Beekeeping Workshop*

This workshop is designed for people who would like to get started in beekeeping, those who have had previous beekeeping experience and want to get back into beekeeping, or those who just want to know more before taking the plunge.

Topics covered will include basic honeybee biology, races of bees, package bees versus nucs and where to get bees, how to start a hive, new and used equipment, keeping bees in a residential setting, feeding, inspections, swarm control, disease and pest management, producing honey and other hive products and overwintering. Information on package bee, nuc and equipment vendors will be available at the workshop.

The Northwest Ohio Beekeeping Association serves beekeepers in Northwest Ohio and welcomes anyone who is interested in bee culture to join or attend our meetings. Meetings are held the 4th Tuesday of the month at the Pandora School in Pandora Ohio at 7:30PM. There is no meeting during the summer months June thru August or in December. The Pandora school is located on Rocket Ridge Road just off State Route 12 and State Route 696 in Pandora, Ohio.


*When:* February 19st from 8:30AM to 4PM
Sign in starts at 8:30AM and donuts and coffee will be provided.
Class will start at 9AM and we will break for lunch at about noon.

*Location: *

Allen County Extension Office
3900 Campus Drive, Suite B
Lima, Ohio 45804
(Located at the Lima branch of the Ohio State University)

*Directions: *

From I-75 take the 309 exit at Lima
Take 309 east for approximately 2 miles to the stoplight at Mumaugh Rd.
Turn left (north) on Mumaugh Rd.
Campus Drive is approximately 1/2 mile on the left. Signs will be posted.

*Cost: *
$25. Includes membership to NWOBA and book.

http://nwoba.honeyrunapiaries.com


----------

